# convenia



## werecatrising (Jul 17, 2009)

The doctors at work were intrigued when I mentioned convenia being used in rabbits. They were wondering what sorts of cases it has been used in, dosages, etc. Any info you can share would be appreciated!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 17, 2009)

Randy will not be on the forum for awhile because of his work schedule but we have a lot of past info on Convenia ..

Tracy (Flashy) has used it successfully
I did a forum search of Convenia and came up with this 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/search.php?q=Convenia&nr=32&page=1

you may want to go through these posts


----------



## Flashy (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup, we used it in Tilly who had head tilt.

I posted this in one of the threads that angieluv found in the search.


> The dosage that my vet used for [highlight= #ffff88]*Convenia* was as it was labelled (I believe that's what he said). He said it's given to cats by their weight, and that is what he did for Tilly. We started off giving it every two weeks (which is how it is dosed in cats), but it became clear on day 2 it started to work, on day 9 it stopped working (it was easy to see because we were using it for head tilt so we could see the improvement in her head). We gradually cut down the time in between injections and found that once a week (every seven days) worked eprfectly for her and she was kept on that for 2 months of weekly injections. It changed her life.
> 
> However, at the time we did that Randy had only used it for head tilt and had not, at that time, tried it in abscesses I believe, or any other kind of infection. If he has now, I don't know, he may have done, but equally, it may still be an unknown in anything other than head tilt.
> 
> The hardest thing with [highlight= #ffff88]*Convenia* is that because there is a long time inbetween injections if there are any side effects you have to ride the week out as best you can. The risks seem to mainly be gut issues (cecal dysbosis, chronic diarrhoea, etc) and there is not way to stop it once the drug has bee injected. With Tilly, we saw no side effects at all. We did use Fibreplex during that time until we were sure that she was going to show no side effects. That is basically giving her additional fibre and can potentially be useful in some gut situations but not others (I personally don't think it should be used in a blockage situation, but in this situation I had no issue with it at all and would use it again).



Through Convenia Tilly went from having a 3-4o'clock tilt to having a 1 o'clock tilt (and sometimes straight).

Back story on Tilly- she was seized by the RSPCA officers from someone who was refusing to get her treatment. When she arrived at the RSPCA they didn't know what to do for head tilt so Panacured her (funnily enough, to no effect). After she had been at the centre for two months (and tilted for a great deal more, but the amount is unknown) I fought to bring her home as a foster knowing that I would be willing to try different things with her and fight for her because I knew there was so much more.

I took her to my vet along with a big blurb that Randy had written about head tilt. I wanted Zithromax for her but my vet had never heard of it, nor used it, but picked up on Convenia that Randy had written aboutand said he had it. I had never considered using it so had to make a spur of the moment decision based on my trust for Randy's info and also my vets ability to treat Tilly if anything went wrong. Thankfully I made the right decision. 

6 months on Tilly is doing amazingly well, still nearly upright and gained back everything that any other bunny can do.


----------



## werecatrising (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## kathsyee (Mar 23, 2020)

The safe dosage of convenia used in rabbit is?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 27, 2020)

Maybe in this link: VetFolio.
Or this one: Safe Antibiotics.

What are you using it for?


----------

